# Erreur installation Windows



## Sev_X (4 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

En voulant installer Windows 8.1 sur mon MacBook Pro 2011 sous High Sierra, je me retrouve confronté à une erreur à la fin de l'installation : à l'étape "En cours d'achèvement", il affiche soudainement l'erreur "Windows n'a pas pu mettre à jour la configuration de démarrage de l'ordinateur. L'installation n'a pas pu se poursuivre."

Je précise que j'ai créé la clef USB avec Bootcamp, j'ai utilisé l'ISO provenant du site de Microsoft. Après plusieurs tentatives échouées j'ai même essayé d'autres clefs USB et l'ISO de Windows 8.1 N.

En ayant cherché sur Internet, je trouve des gens qui ont réinitialisé la NVRAM et même réinitialisé l'ordinateur. J'ai fait les deux, rien n'a fonctionné. Certains suppriment la partition EFI que l'on voit en tout premier sur l'installateur de Windows mais je ne l'ai pas fait car j'ai peur que mon Mac ne puisse plus démarrer.

Sur MacG je trouve de vieilles discussions où ils donnent la solution dans des liens renvoyant vers les forums d'Apple, sauf que ces pages ont été supprimées de leurs serveurs et je ne peux donc plus les lire.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ? Puis-je supprimer la partition EFI ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas installer le 10 directement ? pas compatible ? parce-que pour le coup le 8 c'est pas terrible sur pc alors sur mac..


----------



## Sev_X (4 Janvier 2022)

Non malheureusement, ce Mac n’est compatible qu’avec Windows 8


----------

